# Acer Aspire 7520 - Reset BIOS



## Eivind

Hi

How do I reset the BIOS on my Acer. I can't find the BIOS battery or connector...:upset:

My laptop doesn't boot. It went into a cycle of start/stop/start/stop.....2 sec of start before stop and so on. I had to remove battery pack to end the cycle. The boot process stopped before I could push DEL to enter the BIOS menu. So I will try to reset BIOS, my only option....

OS is Vista

Any idea how to solve the problem?


----------



## Old Rich

and welcome to the Forum

When you get in BIOS, check that the hard drive is rec ognized


----------



## Eivind

simpswr said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> When you get in BIOS, check that the hard drive is rec ognized


First I had to find out how to reset BIOS, HELP!!??


----------



## andrexman1

Eivind,

It is a hardware problem. reseting bios won't do anything.
The discussion of this very problem will be found at:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/acer-aspire-7520-repeats-going-and-off-343165.html

Good luck.


----------



## andrexman1

by the way, if you still wanna reset the BIOS, here's how to do it:
You'll have to remove the Cmos battery (a round battery similar to those you find in watches) for at least 30 min. and the next time you start the computer the BIOS will reset.

The only problem is that the computer won't go into bios, the power cuts off before the screen even turn on..


----------



## Old Rich

Eivind said:


> First I had to find out how to reset BIOS, HELP!!??


To reset . . enter BIOS click on Reset to defaults . .


----------



## Eivind

Andrexman1

Your right, it's logic. It must be a hardware problem since the Acer turn off before the screen turn on. May I have to replace the processor or ...... ?


The case: "Reset BIOS" 
How ever, I removed the panels under the laptop, but can't see/find the Cmos battery:upset:. Where is it "hide"? Do I have to remove the keyboard panel also ?
:smile:


----------



## andrexman1

Yes, the cmos battery is underneath the keyboard. It's not hard to remove it. Just open up the part with the buttons, it's all on clips and 2 screws in the battery compartment, and then just pull the keyboard out.

Good luck, and if you fixed your please tell me how you did it!


----------



## falcons

hi its a motherboard fault,take keyboard out,press on motherboard left hand side,use plastic handle,small screwdrivers best,turn on and try different areas,my 7520 now working fine,its probably a bad solder joint.


----------



## dai

i think the battery is soldered in on your model

here is a link to your manual 

http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/manuals/acer/0000/userguides/AS7520_7520G_UG_EN.pdf


----------



## watch

thanks i will try some of the tips


----------

